# My 3 1/2 year old will not leave me ALONE!



## musicmomma

This sounds so horrible, but my daughter literally never gives me a break. She is always up my butt and following me around and whining to watch tv or wants a drink or wants a snack or wants to go to the store. It drives me crazy. She will not play with her toys, maybe 15 mins at a time but thats it! I feel like I never get a break and my husband doesn't understand. I have run out of ideas and I really want her to just play on her own sometimes. She is literally content with sitting next to me while I'm trying to get work done on the computer and just talking talking talking my ear off. I love my little girl more than life itself but it is just exhausting with a little shadow always following me around asking a thousand questions and wanting something from me at every minute. We do a lot of fun things together and I do play with her, but she refuses to play on her own. She really is well behaved but I am just so overwhelmed with trying to get her involved with toys or activities that she never actual does. 

I really need ideas/help?! Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## chell5544

My almost 4 year old can only play on her own for about 15 mins at a time usally with her doll house or farm because she has been in a nursery since 8 months when i went back to work so she has always played with other children.
however she will sit down and do colouring or paint for a lot longer if i ever need to sit down and do something or im preparing tea she is quite happy sitting at the table doing some drawing and painting perhaps you could give it ago?
i know what you mean about the constant questions i think DD1 every other word is why? lol i do find draining somedays


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

musicmomma said:


> This sounds so horrible, but my daughter literally never gives me a break. She is always up my butt and following me around and whining to watch tv or wants a drink or wants a snack or wants to go to the store. It drives me crazy. She will not play with her toys, maybe 15 mins at a time but thats it! I feel like I never get a break and my husband doesn't understand. I have run out of ideas and I really want her to just play on her own sometimes. She is literally content with sitting next to me while I'm trying to get work done on the computer and just talking talking talking my ear off. I love my little girl more than life itself but it is just exhausting with a little shadow always following me around asking a thousand questions and wanting something from me at every minute. We do a lot of fun things together and I do play with her, but she refuses to play on her own. She really is well behaved but I am just so overwhelmed with trying to get her involved with toys or activities that she never actual does.
> 
> I really need ideas/help?! Anyone with the same problem?

mine is like this, sorry, no advice! She'll play with toys if I play too, but not on her own much. Went to a friends house the other day, her 4 yr old was the same...


----------



## OmarsMum

Sorry no advise Hun, mine doesn't play on his own for a second, he doesn't even sleep if I'm not next to him all night, but he's fine with my mum, so when I need a break, I sent him to my mum's place for few hours. xx


----------



## Septie

Oh my, sometimes we get lucky and he entertains himself, or plays with his brother, but most of the time, he wants to be entertained - even if he is drawing, he wants to be watched. Must be the age.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, I'm not sure what you have in the US but in the UK children are entitled to 15hr free school from the age of 3. I have put Tom in to pre school 3 days a week as it means that he gets the opportunity to play with other children and detatch from us for a while. Is there anywhere you can take her?


----------



## polaris

My three year old is the same, I think I'm lucky when I get 10 to 15 minutes of independent play because usually he wants me to play with him all the time. Somebody gave us a shopping trolley with loads of play shopping for his birthday and although I actually didn't like it when I saw it first, it is the only thing that he will play with for any length of time without wanting me to help.


----------

